# Herbsttour im Binger-Wald am 24.10.2010



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2010)

Am Sonntag findet laut Club-Kalender meine diesjährige Herbsttour statt.
Es geht wie gehabt durch das Nahehinterland und den Binger Wald. 
Eine Einkehr an der Emmerichshütte scheidet diesmal leider aus, da diese gerade komplett umgebaut wird. Vielleicht ergibt sich etwas anderes, dennoch bitte kleine Verpflegung mitnehmen.

Teilnehmen kann jeder, der keine Berührungsangst zu den Beinharten hat. Vorraussetzung: (normales) MTB und Helm.

Los geht es um 11 Uhr auf dem Naheparkplatz in Bingen.
Die Streckendaten (geschätzt): 50 km, 1200 hm.

Noch sind die Wetteraussichten für das Wochenende ganz gut. Bei unbrauchbarem Wetter (oder einem erkältungsbedingten Ausfall des Guides) kommt eine Absage bis 9 Uhr. Die Tour wird dann verschoben.
Dies wäre allerdings ein sehr schlechtes Omen. Die Ersatztour im letzten Jahr verlief für mich nämlich suboptimal (wer dabei war, weiß was ich meine).

Also bis denne und viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## mbonsai (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

Susi und ich sind dabei 

Gruss Bonsai und bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Daniel,

wie immer: die Herbsttour ist fest eingeplant!
Ich weiß leider noch genau, was es mit dem schlechten Omen auf sich hatte. Vielleicht sollten wir dieses Mal die Strasse parallel zum Trail nehmen

Freuen uns auf Sonntag,
Doppelherz


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2010)

Doppelherz schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir dieses Mal die Strasse parallel zum Trail nehmen


Es gibt eine interessantere Alternative: der legalized Trail, der gerade dort gebaut wird. Der passt prima in die Route.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Bettina (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi Daniel,
geht es zum Stromberger Trail, gebuddelt von DIMB'lern,  Flying Monkeys und anderen Helfern? Das wäre ja super! Kommt der "Chef" der Schaufel auch mit?   

Ich werde kommen und versuchen die ganze Tour mithalten zu können.  (Insider: Eine stabile, schwere Sattelklemme wird montiert. )

Bis dahin,
Bettina


----------



## rumblestilz (20. Oktober 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Eine stabile, schwere Sattelklemme wird montiert


Die gibts ja sicher auch in rot eloxiert!  Ansonsten viel Spass! (Ich bin in der Pfalz) Grüsse, Frank


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dabei: mit frischen Knochen und ohne Regen


----------



## Guenni3103 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo daniel, ich bin auch dabei. Freu mich drauf. Gruß. Günter


----------



## Maddin92 (21. Oktober 2010)

Na wenns nach Stromberg geht, dann muss ich auch mit. Bis dann. Martin


----------



## Fubbes (21. Oktober 2010)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Na wenns nach Stromberg geht, dann muss ich auch mit. Bis dann. Martin


Hä, wärst du sonst nicht mitgekommen? Auch noch Ansprüche ...


----------



## Fubbes (21. Oktober 2010)

Aktuelle Wetterprognose: 80% Regen. 
Zum Glück sind die Vorhersagen so ungenau, es besteht also noch Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (21. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hä, wärst du sonst nicht mitgekommen? Auch noch Ansprüche ...



Warscheinlich schon, aber so muss ich mit.


----------



## Luzie (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Daniel,

ich möchte bei deiner Tour auch dabei sein, mag allerdings keinen Regen, sprich doch nochmal mit Petrus 

Was die Einkehr angeht, bei euch in Bingen gibt es doch leckeren Kuchen


----------



## Fubbes (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist bereits auf 10% gesunken. 
Wir leben halt in der schönen Zeit, zu der die Vorhersagen so schön ungenau sind


----------



## Caprifischer (22. Oktober 2010)

Dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß... ich muß leider arbeiten 

Bis demnächst mal wieder...

Gruß Werner


----------



## Maddin92 (22. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist bereits auf 10% gesunken.
> Wir leben halt in der schönen Zeit, zu der die Vorhersagen so schön ungenau sind



Nicht nur die Vorhersagen sind ungenau! Auch die verschiedenen Wetterdienste sagen ziemlich unterschiedliche Sachen. Wetter.com zum Beispiel hat eine Regenwarscheinlichkeit von 80% für Bingen. Du hast anscheinend einen Schönwetterdienst.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Oktober 2010)

@Maddin
Ich hatte "meinen" Wetterdienst in Beitrag #11 verlinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odu (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

kann mir jemand den Link senden, wo der Treffpunkt genau ist?! 
Danke

Wenns Wedder passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist der Treffpunkt, tschuldigkeit, hatte es vergessen:


----------



## odu (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke, kein Problem.

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch!!


----------



## Luzie (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Daniel, 

ich muss wegen einer Erkältung leider absagen  , wünsche euch viel Spaß ...


----------



## Bettina (24. Oktober 2010)

Zieht euch warm an, ihr müsst langsam radeln, ich komme!!


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

Werde auch kommen


----------



## Doppelherz (24. Oktober 2010)

Daniel, 
vielen Dank für diese wieder mal gelungene Tour bei bestem Wetter und mit tollen Ausblicken!
Sorry für den etwas abrupten Ausstieg am Schluss, Freunde die sich kürzlich eine Hütte dort gepachtet haben, winkten uns herbei - so 'mussten' wir schon etwas früher einkehren. 
Viele Grüße an alle dabei gewesenen,
euer Doppelherz


----------



## kurbelbeisser (24. Oktober 2010)

shit, Termin vergeigt bzw. nicht früh genug gelesen. Ich denke ihr hattet riesigen Spass...bei dem Wetter...wow. Ich habe mir heute mal die Flowstrecke in Stromberg angesehen und die werde ich hier und da mal mit "einbauen".

ciaooo 
Markus


----------



## mbonsai (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja vielen Dank nochmal fuer einen wunderschoenen Biketag rund um Bingen und Stromberg. Besser konnte der Daniel kein Wetter bestellen


----------



## Bettina (24. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour, der Weg zu dem neuen Trail ist zwar (gefühlt) sehr weit, aber es lohnt sich total. 
Ich hoffe, dass bald wieder Clubtouren dorthin folgen.  An dieser Stelle noch mal: Super Arbeit von Präsi, Raschauer und anderen fleißigen Helfern (mit und ohne Beinhart-Mitgliedschaft). 


Der Weg dahin war natürlich auch sehr schön, Herbstwald mit viel sonnigen Ausblicken, nette Trails für rauf wie runter. Diese Herbsttour wird uns jetzt lange in Erinnerung bleiben und über den kalten, grauen Winter helfen! 
Danach gab es dann wieder lecker Kuchen beim Kaffee Köppl in Bingen, verbrauchte Kalorien konnten also wieder aufegfüllt werden.

 Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (24. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch sehr müde, aber sehr glücklich!! (zumal jetzt auchnoch Winterreifen auf den Autos sind - dafür liegt das Bike noch ziemlich verschlammt im Auto)
War ein sehr schöner (und phasenweise anstrengender) Tag,
liebe Grüße an alle, v.a. Guide Fubbes
Jens (Ruderbock)


----------



## der wahre H. (24. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob für die gelungene Streckenführung und Tempogestaltung.

Helge


----------



## Maddin92 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. Wie immer beim Daniel eine tolle Runde. Der Platten am Schluss hätte nicht sein müssen.
 Aber gut, dass ihr weitergefahren seid, mein Ersatzschlauch hatte nämlich auch ein Loch.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fubbes (24. Oktober 2010)

kurbelbeisser schrieb:


> shit, Termin vergeigt bzw. nicht früh genug gelesen. Ich denke ihr hattet riesigen Spass...bei dem Wetter...wow. Ich habe mir heute mal die Flowstrecke in Stromberg angesehen und die werde ich hier und da mal mit "einbauen".
> 
> ciaooo
> Markus


Da hätten wir uns durchaus begegnen können. Wir waren ja auch dort.

@Bettina
Der gebaute Trail lässt sich auch etwas schneller erreichen, wir fahren dort ja öfter herum bei unseren Feierabendrunden oder nun Sonntags morgens. 2h braucht's aber in jedem Fall.

@Ruderbock
Respekt, zum Reifenwechsel hätte mir jetzt die Kraft gefehlt. Ich war selbst froh, dass es am Ende "nur" 1.000 hm waren.

Bis zum nächsten Jahr, vielleicht zur Schnuppertour,
   Daniel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (24. Oktober 2010)

Heute hat ja alles super gepasst: schönes Wetter, super Tour mit besichtigung der Stromberger MTB Strecke: Ein dickes Lob an Daniel.
Ich bin mit 125km und 1700hm glücklich zuhause angekommen


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Daniel,

ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an (außer Uwe - die Tagesleistung habe ich nicht geschafft ). Vielen Dank.
Es war die perfekte Herbsttour 
An dieser Stelle auch nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön an die "Mitarbeiter der Wetterinstitution"


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man den Trailbauern noch sagen, dass die Strecke noch nicht 100%ig Tandem-geeignet ist


----------



## kurbelbeisser (25. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Trailbauern noch sagen, dass die Strecke noch nicht 100%ig Tandem-geeignet ist




Hi Daniel, 
wann düst ihr denn Sonntag Morgens los. Wir sind hier in Waldalgesheim drei Leute die auch des öfteren Sonntags Morgens auf die Piste gehen. Ich bin sowieso dran bei Euch "Beinharten" (alter Werner Fan lässt grüssen) einzutreten. Was meine zwei anderen Jungs davon halten kläre ich noch, aber wenn ich so die Beiträge lese, scheint ihr eine nette und gemischte
Truppe zu sein.
Wir starten hier in 'Aljesem' meist so um 10:00 Uhr.

Grüsse
Markus


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2010)

Wir starten auch um 10 Uhr. In Münster-Sarmsheim. Fahrzeit 2:30. Das passt mit Waldalgesheim nur schlecht zusammen, da es bis dorthin allein schon gut 30 Minuten dauert und wir nicht immer dort vorbeikommen. Das soll nicht heißen, dass Mitfahrer nicht willkommen sind. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es müssen auch keine Beinharten sein. 
Hast du einen Vorschlag?
Das wäre allerdings sinnvoller in diesem Thread zu diskutieren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbelbeisser (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi Daniel,
ich antworte mal auf den Beitrag hier im Thread. Da ich bei uns Dreien immer der Tourplaner bin, können wir das ja synchronisieren. Wir fahren meist über den Salzkopf und da gäbe es z.B. die Variante über Bergwerk,Römerstr,Bodmannstein, Ri. Schweizerhaus, vorher dann ab in Richtung Morgenbachtal. Man kommt dann an der Schutzhütte raus.
Weiter bis Jägerhaus, kölsche Wiesen Richtung Siebenburgenblick und dann das etwas knackigere Stück hoch bis zu dieser Jagdhütte und weiter Richtung Fliegerkreuz und Salzkopf. 
Man könnte sich dann z.B. am Bodmannstein treffen, im Morgenbachtal oder synchronisiert sich auf dem Jägerhaus. 
Falls die Tour nicht in den Binger Wald ginge, könnten wir ja auch runter gefahren kommen. Ich werde aber auch jetzt den Bereich des Binger Stadtwaldes mal in Touren einbinden, da es auch in der Region verdammt interessante Möglichkeiten gibt. Ich denke mein Garmin wird in nächster Zeit wieder "Pathfinder"-Aufgaben bekommen...;-)).
Wenn du willst "pinge" ich dich mal per Mail an und wir tauschen die Kontaktdaten aus (Handy etc.)
Ansonsten blutet mir gerade das Herz bei dem Wetter da draußen und dem sitzen im Büro....;-).

Grüsse
Markus


----------



## Doppelherz (25. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Trailbauern noch sagen, dass die Strecke noch nicht 100%ig Tandem-geeignet ist [
> 
> Da müssen wir vehement widersprechen! An dieser Stelle unser Respekt an die Streckenbauer für absolute Tandentauglichkeit - Kicker ausgenommen
> Einzig die schlammigen Bedingungen haben uns in die Schranken verwiesen, sonst hätten wir natürlich das Feld von hinten aufgerollt. Ihr wisst, Masse zieht abwärts...
> ...


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2010)

In Sachen Traktion könnten wir punkten, aber in Sachen Steuerung haben wir keine Chance...


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Strecke wurde schon vor ein paar Wochen mal Tandemgetestet (hardtail) und für gut befunden - meinte zumindest die "Beifahrerin". 

Das Schlammproblem wird nach und nach angegangen. Steht auf der todo Liste weit oben. Etwas mehr Schlamm ist um die Jahreszeit aber auch nicht vermeidbar.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2010)

@kaltumformer
Wo warst du eigtl. am Sonntag? Dachte, ich sehe dich mal wieder.


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Oktober 2010)

Woran es genau gelegen hat kann ich dir nach dem MRT Termin beim Radiologen sagen, bzw. er.  Gebrochen ist nix, geprellt aber definitiv. Auf jedenfall hat das für eine MTB Pause gesorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beifahrerin33 (3. November 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Die Strecke wurde schon vor ein paar Wochen mal Tandemgetestet (hardtail) und für gut befunden - meinte zumindest die "Beifahrerin".
> 
> Das Schlammproblem wird nach und nach angegangen. Steht auf der todo Liste weit oben. Etwas mehr Schlamm ist um die Jahreszeit aber auch nicht vermeidbar.


 

HUHU und Tach auch!

Japp, ist sie...also tandemtauglich UND auch matschig!! Leider konnten wir nicht an der Tour teilnehmen, da wir keinen Sitter hatten...
So, nun hab ich es endlich geschafft mich anzumelden.
Grüßchen


----------

